# No display output in kernel 4.4.6

## NismoC32

I have a problem with the latest stable kernel for Gentoo.

After updating from the 4.1 kernel to 4.4 I do no longer get any display output after

GRUB, when I select the new kernel in GRUB I get the following output to my screen:

 *Quote:*   

>   Booting ‘Gentoo GNU/Linux’
> 
> Loading Linux 4.4.6-gentoo ...

 

and this stays on my screen from then on.

The OS is continuing booting/working and I can use SSH to log on to it.

I use the nouveau driver with a Nvidia GeForce GT 610 ( GF119) silent graphic card from ASUS.

My emerge --info for the working 4.1.15 kernel and should be the same for 4.4.6:

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.2.28 (python 2.7.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.1.15-gentoo-r1 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> 
> System uname: Linux-4.1.15-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-4930K_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.2
> ...

 

Her is my kernel config:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.
> 
> # Linux/x86 4.4.6-gentoo Kernel Configuration
> ...

 

EDIT: Attempted formatting fix.  Next time, please use a pastebin for long output --The Doctor

----------

## chithanh

Your kernel configuration appears to be incomplete, but it says

```
# CONFIG_DRM is not set
```

which means you don't have nouveau enabled.

Enable the following options in menuconfig (you can press / to search):

```
CONFIG_DRM_KMS_FB_HELPER

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE

```

----------

## NismoC32

Thanks for the reply, can't believe I managed to turn off DRM and not notice it   :Confused: 

----------

